# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Słabe wyniki morfologii i cro białka

## tuska123

Witam, mam bóle brzucha, refluks żołądkowy, infekcję górnych dróg oddechowych, biegunki, i jeszcze jakieś zapalenie pęcherza, jestem pod kontrolą lekarza, ale czy powinnam pójść również do gastrologa i ginekologa ( dawno nie byłam)? na razie leczy mnie pulmonolog, i przyjmuje lek Emanera:
 wyniki badań morfologii to: (wypiszę te niższe)

leukocyty - 3,8
erytrocyty 4,5 - ale bylam 4 misiace w górach więc pewnie dlatego poszły w górę,
hemoglobina 11,7
hematokryt 37
MCV 83
MCH 26
MCNC 31,7
płytki krwi 290
rdw-cw 15,6
pdw 10,4
mpw 10
neutrofile 1,84
limfocyty 1,62
monocyty 0,28
eozynofile 0,04
bazofile 0,0
neutrofile 48,4 %
limfocyty 42,5%
monocyty 7,3%
eozynofile 1,0%
bazofile 0,5%

crp białka (icd 9 -181) 0, 07

Moje pytanie brzmi: czy muszę już natychmiast biec do lekarza, jeżeli stan ogólny dziś np. jest w miarę dobry, czy mogę na spokojnie wrócić do pracy (pracuje fizycznie - aktywnie - jako instruktor narciarstwa i snowboardu, itp. i czy mogę leczyć się też spkojnie i pracować i wyjeżdżać, czy nie i te wyniki spodowują dłuższy pobyt w spzitalu??? i powinnam się już zgłoscić do lekarza?
I nastąpi dłuższe leczenie, bo jak narazie mogę normalnie funkcjonować, i tak też bym wolała  :Smile: 
Proszę o odpowiedź,
Dzięki

----------

